# Linux Mint 19 - Spieletauglich konfigurieren



## Werner55 (11. Oktober 2018)

Guten Abend,

ich möchte gerne Steam, Origin, Uplay in meinem Linux Mint System integrieren.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich da vorgehen muss, damit alle Programme gut laufen?

Ich bedanke mich vorab sehr.

Linux Mint 19 Cinnamon Vers. 3.8.9
Linux Kernel 4.15.3-36
Intel i5 Prozessor
16 GB Ram
nvidia geforce gtx 1070 Grafikkarte
3 TB externe Festplatte (dort soll alles bezüglich Spiele abgelegt/installiert/konfiguriert werden)
intern, Linux System, eine 128 GB ssd Festplatte


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Oktober 2018)

Linux Mint basiert auf Ubuntu, daher dürftest du keine Probleme haben, .DEB Pakete zu installieren. Soweit ich weiß liegt zumindest Steam als solches Paket vor. Das ermöglicht eine sehr einfache installation.
Der Nvidia-Grafiktreiber ist ein Muss.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Werner55 (11. Oktober 2018)

Treiberverwaltung: nvidia driver ist aktiv = 390.77
das ist soweit korrekt, oder?

aber wie muss ich genau vorgehen? im INternet lese ich unterschiedliche Wege, und diese, stets mit allen Tools.
Playonlinux, wine usw.

Unter "Anwendungsverwaltung", dann unter "Spiele" Playonlinux installieren?
und damit kann man all die Tools integrieren? uplay, steam, origin etc...?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Oktober 2018)

Das sind zweierlei Dinge.
Wine ist ein Windows-Kompatibilitätslayer für Linux. In einfach: mittels Wine kannst du reguläre Windows-Software unter Linux ausführen. Du kannst also die Windows-Versionen von Spielen installieren und ausführen - theoretisch. Das funktioniert nämlich nicht immer und erst Recht nicht immer aus dem Stehgreif. Normal sind ein paar Kniffe hier und da notwendig, dass alles gut funktioniert. Das macht dann PlayOnLinux. Das hat feste Installationsanweisungen für bestimmte Spiele und installiert Software mit, mit welcher im Regelfall das Spiel mit Wine läuft. Da auch manchmal unterschiedliche Wine-Versionen unterschiedlich gut funktionieren, nimmt PlayOnLinux dann die, welche nach den gesammelten Daten am besten funktioniert. Nach wie vor gibt es nach der Installation, auch durch PlayOnLinux, aber *kein* Garantie, dass die Software dann auch wirklich richtig funktioniert.
Steam nutzt soweit ich weiß sein eigenes Kompatibilitätslayer, welches auch sehr gut funktionieren soll. Allein für die Linux-Version von Steam brauchst du also kein Wine. Und was Steam an nativer Linux-Sofware mitbringt, würde ich auch als native Linux-Software nutzen, ist klar.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## DKK007 (11. Oktober 2018)

Bei Origin und Uplay Spielen wird wohl der Kopierschutz streiken.


----------



## ultimo44 (12. Oktober 2018)

Lieber Werner55,

da ich nicht weiß, wie Deine Linux-Kenntnisse im Allgemeinen sind, fange ich mal ein wenig im Urschleim an. Bitte entschuldige, wenn ich Dir bekannte Tatsachen wiederhole.

1. Linux ist nicht Windows. Windows-Anwendungen laufen grundsätzlich nicht unter Linux. 
2. Es gibt ein Hilfsmittel, mit dem Windows-Anwendungen unter Linux teilweise lauffähig gemacht werden können. Die Software heißt "wine", es handelt sich dabei um sein sog. Windows-Kompatibiltätslayer. PlayOnLinux ist ein Frontend (Benutzeroberfläche und Konfigurationshilfe) für Wine.
3. Unter Wine laufen nicht alle Windows-Anwendungen - und schon gar nicht problemlos. Vielmehr ist das Gegenteil eher der Regelfall. In aller Regel musst Du auch mit Performanceeinbußen rechnen. 
4. "Echte", also native Linux-Anwendungen benötigen kein wine. Sie werden direkt für Linux kompiliert und für die diversen Distributionen paketiert. Die oben genannten Nachteile von wine-Anwendungen bestehen bei nativen Anwendungen nicht. 

Und nun zu Deinen Fragen im engeren Sinn:

Steam:
Steam ist für Linux nativ verfügbar. Es kann unter Linux Mint 19 über die Anwendungsverwaltung einfach installiert werden. Das bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass alle Spiele in Deiner Steam-Bibliothek damit automatisch auch installiert und gespielt werden können. Vielmehr muss jedes einzelne Spiel als Linux-Anwendung verfügbar sein. Ist das der Fall, kannst Du die Spiele wie gewohnt über den Steam-Client installieren. Ist das Spiel unter Linux nicht verfügbar, so kann es auch nicht installiert werden. 

Um nicht für Linux verfügbare Steam-Spiele auch unter Linux lauffähig zu machen (oder es zumindest zu versuchen), musst Du Steam als Windows-Applikation mithilfe von wine (bzw. PlayOnLinux) installieren (also nicht die native Linuxversion). Dann kannst Du das jeweilige Windows-Spiel in Steam installieren (und beten, dass es läuft). Eine Hilfestellung zur Installation von Steam (Windows-Version) mithilfe von Wine bzw. PlayOnLinux kann ich Die leider nicht geben, Du findest aber sicher eine Menge von Anleitungen im Netz. 

Seit neuestem hat der native Linux-Client von Steam selbst eine Wine-Version integriert. Damit sollen Windows-Spiele auch unter dem nativen Steam-Client lauffähig werden. Steam nennt diese Wine-Version "Proton". Sie befindet sich wie gesagt noch in der Beta-Phase. Wenn Du am Beta-Programm teilnimmst, wird das wohl automatisch mit installiert. Ich persönlich habe keine Erfahrungen damit. Ob das funktionert und welche Spiele damit schon laufen, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.  

Origin/Uplay:
Weder Origin noch Uplay laufen nativ unter Linux. Ob sie mit Wine / PlayOnLinux laufen, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Grundsätzlich gilt das für die Windows-Version von Steam gesagte auch für diese beiden Spieleplattformen.

Fazit:
Linux ist toll! Auch ich verwende Linux Mint 19 für meine tägliche Arbeit. Windows erfüllt meine Bedürfnisse bei weitem nicht so gut, wie Linux Mint 19 dies tut. Spiele sind nativ derzeit nur eingeschränkt für Linux verfügbar.  Ob Deine Spiele laufen, kannst Du ausprobieren, in dem Du Steam nativ unter Linux Mint 19 installierst. Dann zeigt Steam Dir an, welche Spiele installiert werden können. Die meisten Spiele sind derzeit nicht nativ für Linux verfügbar, obwohl sich die Situation seit einigen Jahren kontinuierlich verbessert. Die Installation von Windows-Applikationen mit wine funktioniert nach meiner Erfahrung eher schlecht als recht. Bei Origin und Uplay fehlen mir Erfahrungen. Ich nutze zum Spielen (und nur dafür) daher Windows.

Ich hoffe, dass dies ein wenig hilfreich für Dich ist, auch wenn deine Fragen im Kern nicht beantwortet wurden. 

Besten Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Werner55 (12. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank !

die einzige ALternaive ist dann: win 10 "nebenbei" zu integrieren, um dort ausschließlich zum Spielen hin zu wechseln
(Steam, Origin, Uplay usw.)

Frage: lässt sich das win 10 auf meiner angeschlossenen ext. Festplatte integrieren? auch ohne, die aktuell dort befindlichen Dateien zu zerschießen?
weil meine interne ssd mit dem linux konfiguriert ist

gibt es zu diesem Fall ein z.b. YT Video auf Deutsch, wo man sieht, wie man vorgehen müsste?


----------



## ultimo44 (12. Oktober 2018)

Falls Du Dich tatsächlich entschließen solltest, beide Systeme (Windows und Linux) zu installieren, so würde ich empfehlen, beide Systeme auf Deiner internen SSD im Dual-Boot-Modus zu installieren.  Dafür gibts reichlich Anleitungen im Netz. z.B. hier 

So klappt der Multiboot mit Windows & Linux  - PC-WELT
Dual Boot: Windows 10 und Linux parallel nutzen - so geht's - PC Magazin

Eine externe Festplatte ist zur Installation eines produktiven Systems in der Regel nicht geeignet.

Vorher würde ich an Deiner Stelle aber erstmal probieren, ob Deine Spiele nicht vielleicht doch unter Linux laufen (also nativ). Darf ich mal fragen, was Du zu spielen beabsichtigst?  Hast Du nur wenige Titel, die Du spielst (dann würde ich eher versuchen, die unter Linux zum Laufen zu brinegn) oder eine umfangreiche, sich ständig erweiternde Spielebibliothek auf allen drei genannten Plattformen (dann eher Dual-Boot)?


----------



## Arkintosz (12. Oktober 2018)

@Werner55:

Ich kann PlayOnLinux und auch Lutris nicht empfehlen. Auch wenn es einfacher ist, als Wine manuell zu konfigurieren. Dazu funktioniert dabei zu oft etwas nicht.

Du kannst aber durchaus Proton (Steam) jetzt schon für sehr viele Spiele benutzen. Dazu musst Du nur in den Steam Einstellungen unter Steam Play einen Haken bei "Enable Steam Play for all titles" setzen. Dann werden Dir alle Windows-Spiele auch als installierbar angezeigt und automatisch mit Proton konfiguriert.
Du kannst auch unter dem Reiter "Account" an der Betaversion des Steam Client teilnehmen, um aktuellere Versionen zu erhalten.

Manche Spiele, wie zum Beispiel The Witcher 3, große Teile der GTA- und Tomb Raider-Reihe, NieR: Automata usw. starten sofort mit Proton, man muss nur auf "Spielen", bzw. "Play" klicken. Andere erfordern Parameter, z.B. kann man DOOM mit der Vulkan API statt OpenGL starten, indem man in den Eigenschaften des Spiels die Startoption "+r_renderapi 1" festlegt. (Rechtsklick auf den Spieleintrag in der Bibliothek und dann auf Eigenschaften klicken)
Teilweise werden auch bestimmte Einstellungen von Proton benötigt. Diese werden durch Kommandozeilenvariablen gesetzt. Zum Beispiel startet Kingdom Come: Deliverance bei mir nur, wenn ich die Startoption "PROTON_NO_ESYNC=1 %command%" setze. Diese Startoption teilt Steam mit, dass es beim Programmstart noch die Umgebungsvariable "PROTON_NO_ESYNC" auf 1 setzen soll. Esync ist ein Feature, das die Prozessorauslastung besser auf viele Threads verteilt und ist deshalb standardmäßig aktiv.
Eine Übersicht über alle Startoptionen für Proton selbst findest Du ganz unten auf der Proton-Projektseite.

Selten kann es auch sein, dass man Dateien umkopieren muss. Das ist zum Beispiel aktuell auch bei Kingdom Come: Deliverance der Fall.
Bei dem Spiel Frostpunk ist es dagegen wohl so, dass die Autospeichern-Funktion einen Absturz verursachen kann. Deshalb haben andere Linux-Nutzer für solche Fälle teilweise kleine Scripte geschrieben, die man vorher starten kann. Im Fall von Frostpunk löscht das Script dann automatisch den automatisch gesicherten Spielstand, sobald das Spiel selbstständig speichert. (Edit3: Allerdings läuft Frostpunk bei mir gerade aus unerklärbaren Gründen nicht mehr und es gibt auch Berichte von anderen, bei denen es nicht mehr startet.)

( Edit3: Für GTA V muss man zum Beispiel ein Systemlimit erhöhen und neu starten:

```
sudo echo "DefaultLimitNOFILE=1048576" >> /etc/systemd/system.conf
sudo echo "DefaultLimitNOFILE=1048576" >> /etc/systemd/user.conf
sudo systemctl daemon-reexec
sudo reboot
```
Quelle
Zudem sollte man für GTA V, aber auch allgemein für Proton, die neuesten Grafiktreiber haben und man sollte die M$-Schriftarten installieren, bei Ubuntu heißt das Paket *ttf-mscorefonts-installer*, bei anderen Distributionen eventuell ähnlich. )

Tatsächlich laufen sogar tendenziell die meisten Titel - viele als One-Klick-Lösung, einige mit Startoptionen und wenige mit zusätzlichen Anpassungen. Auf jeden Fall ist es im Vergleich zu Wine/PlayOnLinux/Lutris deutlich zuverlässiger und auch für Anfänger meistens schnell hinzubekommen. Es gibt aber auch ausnahmen, die überhaupt nicht zum Laufen zu bekommen sind.

Erfahrungen, ob, und wie ein Spiel läuft, welche Anpassungen dazu nötig sind usw. findet man auf dieser Seite: Steam Play Compatibility Reports.

Da ich seit mehreren Jahren nur noch auf Linux zocke und nur noch Linux-Spiele gekauft habe, ist es für mich natürlich phantastisch, diese riesige Auswahl zu erhalten, und Spiele wie Witcher 3 und GTA V nachholen zu können. Und wenn mir aktuell ein Spiel gefällt, weiß Ich, dass ich erst mal auf SPCR schaue, und wenn es da mehrere Berichte gibt, wie es läuft und man erkennen kann, was die rot markierten falsch gemacht haben, sodass es bei denen nicht lief, dann gebe ich dem Spiel eine Chance. Macht Spaß 

Edit: Das Ziel ist natürlich, dass alles mit einem Klick läuft. Das kann Proton aktuell noch nicht leisten. Deshalb nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn etwas noch nicht geht.
Edit2: Achja, und kleiner Tipp: Nach Vulkan im Paketmanager der Distribution suchen und Sachen wie libvulkan etc. installieren. Es ist hirnrissig, aber bei manchen Distributionen gehört das nicht zur Grundausstattung, auch wenn man eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche installiert hat.


----------



## guss (19. Oktober 2018)

Du solltest auch unbedingt die aktuellsten NVIDIA Treiber installieren (siehe Proton Requirements). Der 390.77 ist zu alt.

Ich habe die Tage mal zum Spass auf meinem Windows Daddel Rechner parallel Ubuntu 18.04 installiert um das Proton zu testen. DOOM lief auf Anhieb und wirklich super. Das ist wirklich ein riesiger Schritt in Richtung Gaming unter Linux.


----------



## VikingGe (23. Oktober 2018)

Generell kann ich es auch nur noch einmal betonen, sieh zu, dass dein Grafiktreiber immer aktuell ist, sonst gibt es unnötige Probleme. Hier steht eine Anleitung, wie man speziell bei Linux Mint an aktuellere Versionen kommt.

Zu den Dingen, die noch niemand so wirklich beantwortet hat:

Grundsätzlich würde ich empfehlen, für Windows-Spiele, die nicht auf Steam sind oder mit Proton nicht laufen, die jeweils aktuelle Version von *wine-staging* zu verwenden (derzeit 3.18). Da sind ein paar Kompatibilitätshacks drin, die sowohl im regulären Wine als auch in Proton fehlen, aber für diverse Spiele sowie Uplay und Origin nötig sind.

*Origin*: Der Client selbst ist unglaublich nervig, viele der kleinen Helferprogramme funktionieren nicht und bombardieren einen mit Meldungen, dass sie abgestürzt sind. Man muss außerdem _zwingend_ automatische Updates deaktivieren und ein separates Script dafür benutzen, damit es die Installation nicht zerschießt. Die Spiele sollten größtenteils laufen, aber ob einem das den Stress mit dem Client wert ist... naja.

*Uplay*: Funktioniert erstaunlich gut ohne große Fummelei, nur das Overlay sollte man deaktivieren und Spiele-Updates funktionieren oft nicht, weswegen mann dann schon mal das ganze Spiel neu herunterladen muss. Allerdings macht Ubisofts DRM-Wahn bei diversen Spielen Probleme (z.B. Watch Dogs 2, Assassin's Creed Origins, Far Cry 5, die laufen alle nicht).

Wenn es mal läuft, dann kann man aber zum Beispiel AC:Odyssey relativ problemlos spielen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkintosz (23. Oktober 2018)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Generell kann ich es auch nur noch einmal betonen, sieh zu, dass dein Grafiktreiber immer aktuell ist, sonst gibt es unnötige Probleme.



Bei Nvidia kann man ja ohnehin nur das nehmen, was released wurde. Aber das Einbinden eines aktuelleren Mesa- und Kernel-Repos ist nicht bei jeder Distribution ein Kinderspiel. Und es kann weitere Probleme verursachen. Beispielsweise läuft in meinen VMs mit der Git-Version von Mesa, die ich gerade drauf habe, Virgil nicht mehr, sondern spuckt Pixelmatsch aus. Und mein Gedit startete mal komplett schwarz, statt das Editorfenster zu rendern.

Also im Bezug auf Proton erspart man sich vielleicht Probleme und hat das bestmögliche in den meisten Spielen. Aber im Bezug auf anderes holt man sich eventuell neue Probleme dazu. Und eventuell sind da auch Regressionen drin, die Spiele wieder kaputt machen. Dessen sollte man sich auch bewusst sein.
Es kann passieren, dass mein Rechner beim nächsten Hochfahren schwarz bleibt, wenn ich jetzt ein Update mache und jemand einen kleinen Bug eingebaut hat. Dann darf ich das per tty-Prompt wieder fixen.
Wenn mein Zocksystem gleichzeitig mein Arbeitssystem wäre, wäre das ziemlich unangenehm. Das wäre dann das gleiche Gefühl, das ein Windows-User hat 

Edit: Deshalb bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es besser ist, interessierten Anfängern zu empfehlen, im System herumzupfuschen oder ob sie einfach so lange warten sollten, bis die neue Treiberversion in ihrer Distro  gelandet ist


----------



## VikingGe (23. Oktober 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Edit: Deshalb bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es besser ist, interessierten Anfängern zu empfehlen, im System herumzupfuschen oder ob sie einfach so lange warten sollten, bis die neue Treiberversion in ihrer Distro  gelandet ist


Da kann man bei Mint aber lange warten. Selbst das aktuelle Ubuntu 18.10 liefert standardmäßig einen Nvidia-Treiber aus, mit dem DXVK schlicht und ergreifend nicht funktioniert.

Ist ja nicht so, dass die 410er-Reihe unstable ist oder so. Man muss ja nicht gleich die Beta-Treiber installieren (auch wenn die bessere Performance liefern).


----------

